# Newqida sightseeing cars



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I just saw a set of Hammonds (I assume Newqida) sightseeing cars on eBay. The railings look a little wonky (I assume they're plastic but could be replaced with brass/wire) but other wise these don't look too bad in the stock photos.

I am planning on running some sightseeing cars on my RR eventually and was wondering if anyone has seen a set of these in person and could comment on them...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I saw a pic of one Americanized and the top railing was removed. Looked good.
John


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Four varieties at their website, including one red color.

http://www.hammondtoy.com/

Same basic price as the e-bay listing
Larry


----------

